# Need some Hyatt buying advice



## wolverines (May 4, 2008)

Hey everyone. Just wanted to see what you think of Coconut plantation and most importantly, this price on 2000 points. I was reading many of the posts before coming here and (I think it was Carmel85) it was suggested to get at least 2000 points if possible. We've got 3 little kids so more often than not we need 2BR units.

They are asking 29k for 2,000 points (MF $930/yr). They'll throw in 95,000 Hyatt hotel points for joining.

I'd have to say that we'll rarely come here so it most likely would be for the points. We'd probably use some of the ski resorts, maybe puerto rico and then either trade into Interval or into hotel rooms. If they do build Bermuda I can see us going there often (we live in the NYC area), but I can only imagine what the cost would be to get in there.

Like anyone else getting the hard sell, we have a day to decide (or 10 days if we put down the deposit on a CC) so I hope some of you are around for some price advice!

Thanks!


----------



## steve1000 (May 4, 2008)

It is a beautiful resort as are all the Hyatt Vacation Clubs (certainly all the HVC resorts I have visited). If you are primarily interested in the HVC points -and aren't planning on using your actual week/unit of ownership in most years - you are best off buying resale at whatever HVC resort you can get the point value you're seeking (i.e. 2000 points) at the lowest price. You might want to look for weeks at Hyatt Beach House (Key West), Pinon Pointe (Sedona), or High Sierra (Tahoe) as they are often the least expensive on the resale market. I would guess that if you search a while you would be able to find a 2000 point week for $15-16k (maybe better). HVC is terrific - we love it and find it very flexible! Good luck!


----------



## wolverines (May 4, 2008)

We got in Saturday so our paths may have crossed! Short stay for us though. We head out on Tuesday. The place is very nice. I just think we'll want to change it up quite a bit. And the weeks that we'd typically travel (around the kid's school) are the prime weeks and they are sold out (diamond level or 2200 points). I don't picture us coming here during the summer. Either February break or Easter break are the best for us. I wish I would have brought the laptop or done some more research prior to coming but just didn't have the time.

Do you have any thoughts on the pricing they are offering? Do you own at Coconut or somewhere else and your traded into there for your stay?

My gut says buy resale to get the most points at the lowest cost but I'm torn because someone also had the advice to buy where you'd use it the most, i.e. get a week at a resort that you'd use, so if you didn't trade out you always have that week.


----------



## sullco (May 4, 2008)

I think you should ask them what WCI intends to do in the build out of the Coconut Plantation resort.  It appears to me that the project is "stuck"--this could be good in that fewer people will be using the amenities, but it could be bad in that it will be a big financial disaster for the HVC/WCI partnership. 

What are they telling you ?


----------



## wolverines (May 4, 2008)

sullco said:


> I think you should ask them what WCI intends to do in the build out of the Coconut Plantation resort.  It appears to me that the project is "stuck"--this could be good in that fewer people will be using the amenities, but it could be bad in that it will be a big financial disaster for the HVC/WCI partnership.
> 
> What are they telling you ?



They didn't mention WCI at all, probably because that would have opened questions they didn't want to answer. They did say 4 buildings won't get built because of a bald eagle's nest that they can't touch. Not sure if that's true or if it's WCI. I know from work that WCI is a disaster so you've got my mind working OT right now. They did say they are almost sold out of the 3 buildings here now and have a permit to get the 4th building going and that they plan on raising prices for that one 30%. Not sure how much of that is the sales pitch though.

What had you heard?


----------



## wolverines (May 4, 2008)

My wife just thought of a question - if I buy resale can I still convert the HVC points to Hyatt hotel (gold passport) points? If I recall correctly from my visit to Atlantis a few years ago that was the pull to get you to buy from developer. A resale could not be traded for the hotel points. I would hope to not use the hotel points but in any given year I may need to convert to something that I won't lose.

Sorry for the barrage of last minute questions and thanks for the help.


----------



## steve1000 (May 5, 2008)

You're correct - if you buy resale you don't get the Hyatt gold passport (hotel) points or ability to convert your HVC points to gold passport points for hotel use -but given the conversion ratio - I think the sense of most on this board is that this feature is not worth the substantial premium in cost.

Note that if you feel you cannot use the HVC points in a particular year you can bank them with Interval Intl for a future exchange that can be used for an additional 2 years beyond the regular usage year (you just can't exchange back into an HVC property once the points are banked with Interval).

I am a resale owner at both Coconut Point and Beach House. We absolutely love going to Coconut as its a short getaway from where we live. While I generally agree that you should buy where you want to vacation most often - I think that is less true with Hyatt (vs some other timeshare systems) because of the way their system operates. We have found the HVC system to be very flexible and with some advance planning we've never had a problem getting the reservations we wanted. We have also banked points with Interval and have gotten some great exchanges into terrific (non-HVC) resorts! I own with several of the major hotel timeshare developers and Hyatt is my favorite because of the flexibility, great resorts and interesting locations!


----------



## mesamirage (May 5, 2008)

Wolverines,

#1- Do NOT buy from the developer.

#2- DO NOT BUY from the developer.

There are no good reasons to pay an extra $12,000-$15,000 for the same week you can get resale.... NONE.  Please save yourself the money and begin the hunt for a great resale week.

Sorry to be so blunt but you seem to be reaching for validation to justify purchasing from the developer.  If you already have... Immediately cancel your contract.

The concerns you bring up are valid... here are the answers.

If you want Coconut Plantation then buy a resale unit at the resort... you can find one... I see them ALL the time.  So no worries about purchasing where you want to stay.

Hotel points... Hotel points??  Do bite the bait, they are the absolute worse use of Hyatt points possible... even if you lose points from time to time (which you wont with some planning) it still does not justify the extra $15,000!!!  What you might lose $300 in points once in awhile for planning... that would only take 50 years to make up the losses of buying from the developer... plan ahead, deposit in II if you think you cannot use the points in any certain year.

Enjoy and Happy Hunting!!


----------



## benjaminb13 (May 5, 2008)

HI Wolverine, 
Are you in the west coast? 

Mesamirage is right.  Buy resale
Let me tailgate, Yes , when you buy resale you lose the conversion to the hotel point option--- the truth is, they really are not worth it.
like most of us, you will probably enjoy HVCs   great resorts and  wonderful/ flexible point program so much you will forget you ever thought about the hotel points.  I know I did. 

Be patient- you will save so much money you will thank us later-


----------



## wolverines (May 5, 2008)

One answer and one more question. 

WCI is the builder and has probably slowed the project a bit, but the eagles are the main issue. They said Hyatt is likely to buy out WCI and get a new builder. 

Question on resale units. They said you cannot combine the points if you buy 2 resale units. Is that true? Not that I'm contemplating jumping in with 2 but one never knows in 10 years. It seems like lots of you have 2 units (or more) so hopefully you can answer that. 

Thanks.


----------



## steve1000 (May 5, 2008)

Not true about not being able to combine points! As long as the ownership is titled in the same exact name(s) - they can be held in the same HVC account and the points can be combined. That's how I own mine and the points from my two resale units are combined.


----------



## mesamirage (May 5, 2008)

My (3) units points are all combined with Hyatt.... no issues.  

You just have to respect the honesty of the timeshare salesman....


----------



## wolverines (May 5, 2008)

Thanks. That's what I thought about combining points. I'm not sure this guy was trying to mislead me but I am sure if he didn't know he'd tell me what he needed to try and sell the unit.

Does anyone have any  good recommendations on where to search for resales? I've done the standard google search and get a bunch of results but I'm not sure which is reputable and which isn't. Is there a good $ per point ratio I should target? Going to Kal's sight shows some 2200 point units going for under $20k, or 8.5 or 9 per point. The current listings are in the 12 range per point.

Thanks.


----------



## Floridaski (May 5, 2008)

*Try red week first*

We actually went to 3 different Hyatt presentations and purchased from Coconut Point from the developer.  We knew better, but we got caught up in how nice the Hyatt's were - and we were running out of the cheap preview stays!

Anyway, we came to our senses and canceled the day we got back from Coconut Point.  Hyatt could not have been nicer and we then purchased a resale at The Beach House in Key West.  We have been to Coconut Point 3 more times since our purchase.  

I renewed my red week membership to get an immediate feel for the Hyatt resale market.  We saved about $8,000 dollars - so the $10.00 I paid for the red week membership was well spent.  I purchased from a Real Estate broker down in Key West.  I made an offer to an owner and she counter the offer and we finally settled on a price.  I did contact about 8 owners before I finally found the one that was willing to accept our offer.  You can purchase 2000 point weeks at The Beach House for around 16,000.  You may even find one cheaper - who knows.  You do have to pass ROFR - but you do get your escrow back if Hyatt takes the unit.  They still have units at Winward Pointe for sale - so you may be fine at The Beach House with a low offer.  Less safe at Sunset Harbor - at least IMO.

Good luck!


----------



## benjaminb13 (May 6, 2008)

Floridaski said:


> We actually went to 3 different Hyatt presentations and purchased from Coconut Point from the developer.  We knew better, but we got caught up in how nice the Hyatt's were - and we were running out of the cheap preview stays!
> 
> Anyway, we came to our senses and canceled the day we got back from Coconut Point.  Hyatt could not have been nicer and we then purchased a resale at The Beach House in Key West.  We have been to Coconut Point 3 more times since our purchase.
> 
> ...



I hear  they have been ROFRing Beach House at 16000 since they sold out.
I hope Im wrong- Should be worth a try.


----------



## bdh (May 7, 2008)

wolverines said:


> Does anyone have any  good recommendations on where to search for resales?
> 
> Thanks.



Try RE/MAX Town Centre 1-800-699-5095 ext: 194  (Angie Edwards)  I'm sure the quantity of their Hyatt listings varies from time to time - but she pulled up a Sedona 2200 pt week in about 2 minutes the 1st time I spoke with her.  Over the course of 3 phones calls in 4 hours, the offer was made, accepted and contract written.  Took 3 - 4 weeks to hear back from Hyatt on the ROFR, but it passed. 

While there is some merit to the "if you going to stay at 1 HVC location 50% of the time - buy there" thought process, you have to be using your HRPP unit/week for this to be true.  IE:  if you own CP week 16 and always trade for summer time CP weeks, there is no advantage in being a CP owner.

However, we've found that by staying at the various HVC properties thru the years, we have developed favorite properties and particular units - so we searched and found those specific units on the resale market and now use those weeks/units religously.  The Sedona week will be used just for points - thats why we bought a 2200 pt week.  The various posts that say maintenance fees on owning multiple lower point weeks add up over the years is 110% correct  (the MF on a 1400 pt week is just about the same as a 2200 pt week).  Note that Beach House and Sedona do have some of the lower MF in the Hyatt system.


----------



## wolverines (May 7, 2008)

Just an update. We resisted the temptation and are now searching resale. Thanks again for all the last minute help. I'll check with remax and the others suggested and keep you guys posted. Seems like the goal is to shoot for a 2200 point week for around 20k at one of the lower MF resorts (of which CP is one from what I've read).

Out of curiousity, has anyone used their HVC to trade into either Disney or Atlantis? Those are the other places the family really liked. I have no desire to own at Disney but can see us going there a few more times before the kids get older and now that we've stayed at an actual timeshare we cannot go back to a hotel room. They also really like Atlantis and wouldn't mind going back there, but not in a hotel.

Thanks.


----------



## PA- (May 7, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> I hear  they have been ROFRing Beach House at 16000 since they sold out.
> I hope Im wrong- Should be worth a try.



$16,000 for a diamond or platinum?


----------



## Jolson (May 7, 2008)

Glenn at www.atimetoshare.com I believe deals with a lot of Hyatt inventory.  I've not actually purchased from him but I have corresponded with him on several different occasions and he has been very helpful providing information.  I believe he has a current listing for Hyatt on e-bay at this link

http://cgi.ebay.com/HYATT-KEY-WEST-...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Good luck.


----------



## Floridaski (May 7, 2008)

*I would still start at Red week*

I would still start at red week, folks like Glen get their weeks many times via For sale by owner at sites like red week.  After we closed on our Hyatt resale, I got a call from the owner a few months later.  She was about to sell her second week to a "guy" who was going to resell the unit.  I know he was going to resell the unit since I had made offers to purchase units he had for sale prior to purchasing hers.  We just did not need 2 weeks, since we own multiple weeks already.  I felt bad for her and I wish I knew somebody that needed it.  I think it passed ROFR at around 16 for 2000 points.  Granted this was 3 years ago, but The Beach House was already sold out there and I think 16K for 2000 points is a good place to start for Beach House.  You can always try again if it goes back on ROFR.  

Another thing to ask is "when did you purchase your unit" , I was told that ROFR is sometimes based on what the owner originally paid for the unit.  The lady I purchased from had bought the week at pre-construction prices before the resort was even open.  I am not sure this is a fact, but the real estate broker that handled the deal had worked for Hyatt for 2 years - so he might have been correct.  

Good luck and try red week first!


----------



## bdh (May 7, 2008)

Jolson said:


> Glenn at www.atimetoshare.com I believe deals with a lot of Hyatt inventory.  I've not actually purchased from him but I have corresponded with him on several different occasions and he has been very helpful providing information.  I believe he has a current listing for Hyatt on e-bay at this link
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HYATT-KEY-WEST-...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Glenn does sell a fair amount of HVC weeks.  But I would call him as I don't think he lists all of the high pt weeks (2000 or 2200) on his website.


----------



## dvc_john (May 7, 2008)

sullco said:


> I think you should ask them what WCI intends to do in the build out of the Coconut Plantation resort.  It appears to me that the project is "stuck"--this could be good in that fewer people will be using the amenities, but it could be bad in that it will be a big financial disaster for the HVC/WCI partnership.
> 
> What are they telling you ?



I'm at the resort now, and at the owner's meeting this week they said that they are very close to getting approval from the wildlife people to begin building. The plan to add 2 more buildings as soon as possible, but they will be a little bit larger (5 floors instead of 3, exact same size units and floorplans). One building will be next to building 3, and the other will be on the other side of the check-in building.


----------



## ScoopKona (May 7, 2008)

Hi...

I'm a former Hyatt salesman -- and a current Hyatt owner. (I bought a week for myself. I didn't buy a resale, because when you get down to it, the resale weeks are rather limited, and if you want "such-and-such view" for "such-and-such week" at "such-and-such resort" you had better buy it. I wanted my "worst case scenario" to be Key West for the Boat Parade.)

I've seen a lot of posts extolling the virtues of buying 2000-2200 point weeks (Diamond or Platinum). Instead of the lower-priced weeks.

Why, I wonder?

When you get down to it, when you exchange, a point is a point is a point is a point.

Two (2-bedroom) bronze weeks @ 2,600 points works just as well in the system as one 2,200 point diamond week -- IF you know how to work the HRPP system.

Let's assume X-mas in Colorado. That means week 51 most years. So count back 26 weeks from that and you have week 25. In order to get an exchange with HVC, you need 2200 points that come good SLIGHTLY prior to week 25. So buy two week 24 in Key West, and save several thousand over the least expensive Diamond week in the entire system.

As soon as your points become active, get on the phone and ask for Breck, Beaver or Aspen (simultaneously) for week 51. You're six months + 1 week out, and as soon as all those Colorado users start exchanging, you move up the wait list.

I've got a "measly" 1300 points that I've seen more than a few users scoff at -- I've managed to exchange it for a month in Europe (summer with some banked points), for three weeks in the Caribbean (diving), and this year for a week in Napa (X-mas), a week in Utah (now) and a few days in Carmel (X-mas). I travel mainly in the summer, so I own a December week.

If I need more points, I'll buy the least expensive 1300 point package I can lay my hands on. Because a point is a point is a point. (Unless you need a certain week at a certain resort every year.)


----------



## bdh (May 7, 2008)

ScoopLV said:


> I've seen a lot of posts extolling the virtues of buying 2000-2200 point weeks (Diamond or Platinum). Instead of the lower-priced weeks.
> 
> Why, I wonder?



For most, it is the basic math of money and points.

Using the lowest cost for possible purchase prices and maintenance fees the equation would be - Two 1300 point resale weeks at $7,500 each equals 15K - their yearly MF of $900 each equals $1,800.  One 2200 point resale week would be 19K and have a similar $900 MF.  So in 5 years the MF's on the 1300 point weeks will total $9,000 while the MF's on the 2200 point week will be $4,500.  So the 4K purchase price savings of buying two 1300 point weeks has now been burned up by the MF and each year after that will put you farther in the red.  

No doubt that with the two 1300 point weeks you will have an extra 400 points to use over the one 2200 point week, however as the MF's continue to eat your lunch, the value of the extra of the 400 points is eroded.  Note that since I've used what I believe to be the lower end of resale prices that will pass ROFR and cost for MF, I'm sure you can plug in other numbers to make the equation produce a different scenario.  

Regardless of what point value weeks are purchased, if bought correctly (minimizing cost) and used correctly (maximizing usage), the HVC timeshare product is hard to beat when it comes to bang for the buck - the examples of your usage, while not typical, shows what can be done with manipulation of the points.


----------



## ScoopKona (May 8, 2008)

Diamond weeks can be had for $19K? 

If so, well, cool -- get one or two or three. Hyatt isn't exercising right of first refusal on a "less than half-price" Diamond week?

[I'm not being sarcastic here, just that I personally have never seen such a deal.]


The added advantage of buying multiple less-expensive weeks is the ability to have two-or-more "outs" -- so long as the weeks purchased are in desirable places/weeks, that gives the owner the ability to say, "fine -- If I can't get the olympics in Beijing, at least I have July 4 in Key West.

Incidentally, I DID get the Olympics this year. But when the riots started, I cancelled and went for Napa for Christmas. Not exactly my first choice, but it shows the trading power.


----------



## wolverines (May 8, 2008)

dvc_john said:


> I'm at the resort now, and at the owner's meeting this week they said that they are very close to getting approval from the wildlife people to begin building. The plan to add 2 more buildings as soon as possible, but they will be a little bit larger (5 floors instead of 3, exact same size units and floorplans). One building will be next to building 3, and the other will be on the other side of the check-in building.



They told me in the sales pitch that they were close to building as well, hence the "push" to close out the other buildings. It's highly likely that 3-4 of the original planned buildings (near the eagles) will never get built. They also said they are raising prices 30% for the new buildings. Hard to tell what was the sales pitch and what was true.

Our paths may have crossed. I left the day of the owners meeting (they had wine and cheese out later that day as I was leaving).


----------



## wolverines (May 8, 2008)

ScoopLV said:


> Hi...
> 
> I'm a former Hyatt salesman -- and a current Hyatt owner. (I bought a week for myself. I didn't buy a resale, because when you get down to it, the resale weeks are rather limited, and if you want "such-and-such view" for "such-and-such week" at "such-and-such resort" you had better buy it. I wanted my "worst case scenario" to be Key West for the Boat Parade.)
> 
> ...



Scoop, welcome and thanks for chipping in. I think bdh said it well. I've read a lot of posts and I don't think everyone said you should buy 2000-2200 point weeks as much as they were saying you should get at least 2000 points to really take advantage of the HVC. Your method of 2 1300 point weeks works great. As bdh said though, the additional MF, if you plan on keeping this for a lifetime, eventually eats into the up front cost savings of buying a lower point week so for some they'd rather step up for a platinum or diamond week.

As a former salesman, do you have any other tips or advice on the system? I'm all ears if you do!


----------



## mesamirage (May 8, 2008)

bdh said:


> For most, it is the basic math of money and points.
> 
> Using the lowest cost for possible purchase prices and maintenance fees the equation would be - Two 1300 point resale weeks at $7,500 each equals 15K - their yearly MF of $900 each equals $1,800. One 2200 point resale week would be 19K and have a similar $900 MF. So in 5 years the MF's on the 1300 point weeks will total $9,000 while the MF's on the 2200 point week will be $4,500. So the 4K purchase price savings of buying two 1300 point weeks has now been burned up by the MF and each year after that will put you farther in the red.
> 
> ...


 
This is just a matter of math... and unless you way overpay for a 2200 point week, eventually I believe the 2200 week will be the better value because of the "math" you decribe above. One other thing about the 1300/1400 point weeks... you are much more likely to get a SMOKING hot deal on one than you are with a 2200 point week since with the 2200 point week the owners paid primo for the week when the purchased it, its a high demand calander week, and Hyatt exercises ROFR. Bottom line you are much less likely to find a SMOKING hot 2200 point week (Now 1880 is a different story). 

I'm just highlighting both sides.... now I decided after already owning an 1880 point resale week to go with the low points weeks to "enhance" my existing week.... but my math was a bit different. When I crunched the numbers because of the SMOKING deals I got on my 1400 and 1300 point weeks my math added up to a 11 year timeframe before I was behind in total costs versus if I purchased a 2200 point week... plus I have an additional 500 points a year with my 1400+1300=2700 vs a 2200 point week. So again it is a "math" decision and both can be winning decisions.

Bottom line is that you are a Hyatt Owner and you are already $$$ Thousands $$$ ahead because you went resale!! 

Happy Hunting!!


----------



## mesamirage (May 8, 2008)

ScoopLV said:


> Hi...
> 
> I'm a former Hyatt salesman -- and a current Hyatt owner. (I bought a week for myself. I didn't buy a resale, because when you get down to it, the resale weeks are rather limited, and if you want "such-and-such view" for "such-and-such week" at "such-and-such resort" you had better buy it. I wanted my "worst case scenario" to be Key West for the Boat Parade.)
> 
> ...


 
Thats funny.... in two paragraphs you state two complete opposite things.. Now we do forgive you since you are a former Hyatt salesman that you can't get past the fact that resale is the ONLY way to purchase, because unless you DO stay in that EXACT week/view/unit... ANY other stay with Hyatt will instantly become *a point is a point is a point is a point* stay.

Sorry I have to "*point*" this out... because I don't want any misconception on the Hyatt Forum that it ever makes since to purchase from the developer if you know that the whole resale concept exists.

One other note... who is to say that you can't shop resale for that given week/view/unit anyhow?? It just takes more time.... and its not like you get to select from ALL the units from the developer, many many times the unit/week/view you want is already sold and you have to compromise on part of what you want.... buying resale is the same... you CAN hunt for a certain type week if thats important to you.

Cheers!!


----------



## bdh (May 8, 2008)

mesamirage said:


> who is to say that you can't shop resale for that given week/view/unit anyhow?? It just takes more time.



We searched and waited for specific weeks and units at Sunset Harbor - while it took some time, those are the HRPP weeks we use every year without question.



ScoopLV said:


> Diamond weeks can be had for $19K?




19K 2200 pt weeks are not laying around like the bargain 1300 & 1400 pt weeks - but they do exist.  As far as the ROFR goes, what will pass one day will not pass the next as there are just too many variables with Hyatt on this to make any guarantees.  I've seen it go both ways, weeks that should have been taken by Hyatt but weren't and others that were taken that just don't seem to make sense.


----------



## ScoopKona (May 8, 2008)

mesamirage said:


> Thats funny.... in two paragraphs you state two complete opposite things.. Now we do forgive you since you are a former Hyatt salesman that you can't get past the fact that resale is the ONLY way to purchase, because unless you DO stay in that EXACT week/view/unit... ANY other stay with Hyatt will instantly become *a point is a point is a point is a point* stay.
> 
> 
> Cheers!!



I don't think buying points with a fallback position is "opposite."

Let's assume the least expensive San Antonio resale -- any point level. 

Assuming that every few years Interval cannot get you what you want, and neither can Hyatt (and the hotel point program is essentially bogus)*, that leaves you with:

a) Going somewhere that doesn't really appeal to you.

or 

b) Going to San Antonio for your deeded week.

Bottom line, the least expensive weeks out there are San Antonio 1st floor resales with no view. If you love San Antonio, great! If you're into timeshare for the diving/skiing/exotic travel, I recommend buying somewhere you'd actually use once in awhile.

When I bought mine (and yes, I bought from the developer - and yes, I paid a bit too much). By the time the developer cash incentives (and my commission) were applied, I got my 3rd floor sunset view Key West boat parade week for about $10K. The least expensive bronze week at Post Oak was going for about $7K. But I think that's $3,000 well spent.

I ended up leaving Key West last year due to a family member's failing health and settled in Las Vegas (where I do not sell timeshare). I am very glad that I spent the extra for exactly what I want, where I want and when I want.



* Five nights in the good hotels trade for 90000 hotel points, which eats up your entire Diamond week, and you can only do it once every 2 years. I hardly ever mentioned the hotel program. (Every other tour I got a couple that seemed to think they could buy a week and essentially live in Grand Hyatts for life, or that they could buy and go on Celebrity cruises every three weeks.)


----------



## DeweyWhopper (May 8, 2008)

wolverines said:


> Just an update. We resisted the temptation and are now searching resale. Thanks again for all the last minute help. I'll check with remax and the others suggested and keep you guys posted. Seems like the goal is to shoot for a 2200 point week for around 20k at one of the lower MF resorts (of which CP is one from what I've read).
> 
> Out of curiousity, has anyone used their HVC to trade into either Disney or Atlantis? Those are the other places the family really liked. I have no desire to own at Disney but can see us going there a few more times before the kids get older and now that we've stayed at an actual timeshare we cannot go back to a hotel room. They also really like Atlantis and wouldn't mind going back there, but not in a hotel.
> 
> Thanks.



Yes to DVC, we traded in to a Two bedroom at Old Key West and also into a two bedroom at Boardwalk Villas two different years in a row.


----------



## ScoopKona (May 8, 2008)

wolverines said:


> As a former salesman, do you have any other tips or advice on the system? I'm all ears if you do!



Yes:

1) Learn the HRPP travel windows inside and out. Just know them like you know the months of the year. If you want a X-mas week in a Hyatt resort, that means you'll need to put your request in before week 25.  Fantasy Fest in Key West is either 42 or 43, so put in that request in February.

In my experience most of the people who buy are either procrastinators or they can't be bothered to learn the system. (Then they get annoyed when they call Thanksgiving looking for X-mas in Puerto Rico and can't get it.)

They let their week roll out of HRPP, so thats when the inventory becomes available.

2) If you ski, put in requests for multiple resorts for the same week. I had some owners with thousands and thousands of points. They'd call each year and reserve Breck, Beaver Creek and Aspen simultaneously. Then a week before their vacation, they'd find out where the best skiing is and drop the other two requests. Ski weeks aren't that hard to pick up, if you don't mind which mountain you're on.

3) Use the websites -- both https://www.hyatt.com/vacations/ and intervalworld.com

Each week, get on both sites and get a feel for what is available and when. For instance, Hawaii is an easy II trade, especially at short notice because Hawaii trips are cancelled OFTEN. St. Maartin is usually easy to get, if you're OK with the Pelican (it was refurbished a couple years back, it's not so bad).

Learn the places that have getaways but not exchangable resorts -- Rome and Barcelona, for instance. You can't trade there, but you can rent a week for about the same cost as one DAY in a hotel.

Interval's concierge service is a great way for picking up show tickets, etc. Interval's travel service often beats Orbitz, Hotwire, etc.


Anything specific you need to know?


----------



## Perrygirl (Jun 7, 2008)

*combining hyatt pts*



steve1000 said:


> Not true about not being able to combine points! As long as the ownership is titled in the same exact name(s) - they can be held in the same HVC account and the points can be combined. That's how I own mine and the points from my two resale units are combined.



Do you get treated differently at the Hyatt if you combine pts from low season for platinum or diamond? How hard is it to do?


----------



## steve1000 (Jun 7, 2008)

Perrygirl -

See my response to your question in the other thread you started. It is not difficult to combine points but you need to make sure, given the particular weeks you own, that the points will be credited at or about the same time so that the points for each ownership week will both be available to be combined at the time the reservation would be likely to clear. You also need to make your reservation request early.


----------



## mesamirage (Jun 7, 2008)

Perrygirl said:


> Do you get treated differently at the Hyatt if you combine pts from low season for platinum or diamond? How hard is it to do?


 
We combine the points from our 3 different point weeks all the time... if deeded correctly so that Hyatt puts them in the same account they become a bucket of points that can be combined however you would like... points are points are points... no gottcha's, no special rules.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Perrygirl (Jun 7, 2008)

steve1000 said:


> Perrygirl -
> 
> See my response to your question in the other thread you started. It is not difficult to combine points but you need to make sure, given the particular weeks you own, that the points will be credited at or about the same time so that the points for each ownership week will both be available to be combined at the time the reservation would be likely to clear. You also need to make your reservation request early.


To combine points for Christmas what would you suggest. I am a little confused about the whole HRPP and CUP. We always book at least a year ahead with Marriott and Westin. But it seems that it is more complicated with the certain week you own. If I bought two wk 30s for example when is the earliest that I can call for Christmas of the next year because it would be too late for Christmas of the same year. Right? Confusing


----------



## steve1000 (Jun 8, 2008)

I believe you can call to make your reservation request 18 months prior to the requested week. You don't need to have the points in your account when you make the request. They just need to be in the account when the reservation request becomes available. You are correct that because of the time the points are credited in week 30 that it may be too late to get a reservation for Christmas in the same year -as that would likely have become available in week 25 (6 months prior to week 51). If the points are still in your account the following year on week 25 (and you made your request early enough) the reservation request may be filled. 

However, note that if it doesn't fill by week 24 (of that following year) the points will only remain in club use period (CUP) status until week  30 and after that will be moved to the limited club use period (LCUP) status where reservations can only be made within a 60 day window from the reservation date. So by waiting for week 24 of the following year to see if your reservation request fills - you are taking a chance that if it doesn't fill - that you will need to make a pretty quick alternative reservation or, after week 30, deal with the LCUP restriction. This is why a week 30 is not as conducive to making a Christmas reservation as a week 24 or earlier week.


----------



## Kal (Jun 8, 2008)

Perrygirl said:


> ...I am a little confused about the whole HRPP and CUP...


 
Unfortunately the terminology is a bit of a challenge at first, however after playing with the points for awhile it becomes second nature.

For starters just consider the 12-month period following receipt of your annual points as a single period i.e. CUP.  If you don't plan to use your owned unit/week (the "HRPP unit") then the HRPP term has no meaning.  If however you DO plan to use your HRPP unit then the HRPP use period establishes a 6-month block of time for you to confirm your decision.  During HRPP your owned unit/week is reserved exclusively for you.

So again, if you're just using the point value of the HRPP unit to stay elsewhere, an exclusive reservation of that unit has no meaning.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jun 8, 2008)

PA- said:


> $16,000 for a diamond or platinum?



pat- 2000 pts


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jun 8, 2008)

wolverines
You may want to give Seth Nock a call-if you still plan on buying resale- Hes real good, honest and knows his stuff
Good luck


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jun 28, 2008)

*Hyatt where to buy*

If you don't plan on going to your home resort every year and are just looking for 1300 or 1400 points to start does it matter which resort you buy at and which week you are deeded.  I am looking at the resale market and plan on using this mostly for 3-4 day short trips, midweek in order to maximize usage. 
Also do you lose  points you haven't used in a year and is a year a calendar year or 12 months from your deeded week.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jun 29, 2008)

Do you have flexibility when your travel?  Or do you have to travel during peak seasons?


----------



## Kal (Jun 29, 2008)

howard said:


> If you don't plan on going to your home resort every year and are just looking for 1300 or 1400 points to start does it matter which resort you buy at and which week you are deeded. I am looking at the resale market and plan on using this mostly for 3-4 day short trips, midweek in order to maximize usage.
> Also do you lose points you haven't used in a year and is a year a calendar year or 12 months from your deeded week.


 
Points-are-points, so if you won't be using your owned week, then just find the best price at any resort.

You receive your points 12-months prior to the week you own.  It's not a calendar year basis.  Those points remain in your account for 18 months.  The last 6-months has certain restrictions on how you make reservations.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jun 29, 2008)

I have flexibility when I travel.  What are the restrictions on points during the last 6 months. Also is there al ink somewhere to a point chart for all the resorts. What would be a good price for 1300 or 1400 points


----------



## Kal (Jun 29, 2008)

Go *HERE* and see if this helps.  If there are still questions, let us know.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jun 30, 2008)

howard said:


> I have flexibility when I travel.  What are the restrictions on points during the last 6 months. Also is there al ink somewhere to a point chart for all the resorts. What would be a good price for 1300 or 1400 points



with flexibility - you can maximize the use of your points- 1300-1400 may be all you need - A lot of Hyatt resorts have bronze seasons- check out Kals website- its real helpful and can show you how many points are needed. 
Also since some resort have   different  silver or bronze seasons- you can get an idea of how to plan your travels and spend a week or more with your points if you plan properly- Bronze and silver season weeks are very inexpensive- I would purchase in beach House- also check out sedona pricing.


----------

